# Installing RC1 8.0 with UTF8 on ZFS Step by Step



## theflame (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for flame )
But I suppose now it is a very popular subject.
I'm a beginer in FreeBSD. And I have a habit to use prospective technologies. Unfortunately base setup doesn't let to install symply with UTF8 on ZFS.
It will be very king of you to help all beginers building step by step recomendation for this solution.

Thank all with hope (sorry for my French )) )


----------



## theflame (Oct 17, 2009)

Well
Is it correctly to install on another locale at first to change later on UTF8?
But when should I find ZFS in sysinstall? As I see it will be impossible to change later.
Maybe I miss it in documentation
Is it possible all?


----------



## theflame (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, ZFS here
http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSOnRootWithZFSboot
I don't try but it's cool


----------



## theflame (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, I'm impatient ((
As I see it about UTF8
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/l10n.html
And It about ZFS in documentation
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/filesystems-zfs.html

And now I would like to understand what is better and right. 1 byte keymap or UTF8?
If UTF with ZFS are good then maybe does it need to make separate wiki topic?


----------



## crsd (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't find *real* question here  nothing is "better and right", use what suits your needs. Some of tools in base still lack utf support, but if you use X mostly, you should be good with very rare exceptions.


----------



## theflame (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe, maybe ))
But I have never used FreeBSD. Thereby I have some habit in working with OS which has a difference between FreeBSD. I decided that ZFS and UFT8 are right way but when I tried to install such I had a problem. There are lorge difference even between FreeBSD and Archlinux for example. But I would like to understand BSD logic and create this threads. Unfortunately it need much time and knowledge. In this topic I would like to keep help. But if somebody tell FreeBSD 8.0 release will include ZFS and UTF8 by default I will be wait.

Hope on understanding


----------



## gilinko (Oct 19, 2009)

ZFS v13 has been marked as stable in the 8.0-RC1 release, but it won't be a part of the sysinstall routine.

If you want to understand, then read the very extensive documentation that exists. For starters:

The FAQ (background and reasons why)

The handbook

The news flash

And then the asorted wiki's like Wikipedia, and the "Howtos & FAQs" section here on the forum shows what people have been doing in a more hands on way.

There are no shortcuts here, but you have to read and put some effort in to understanding.


----------



## theflame (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for your kind. Maybe Google or Yahoo too?

I have asked people who can know how. Becouse there are large volume of information. It very large for beginers. But I can first to setup system correctly to research it in practice.


----------

